
Kottke.org redesign by the numbers - bgraves
http://kottke.org/12/04/kottke-redesign-by-the-numbers
======
bgraves
kottke.org is one of the most popular daily-updated blogs and was recently
redesigned. Today, Jason posted some stats (highlighted below). I think the
stats on Tumblr and Twitter engagement was interesting, too.

\- Overall traffic to kottke.org was up 14%. And February was a pretty good
month itself so that's a nice bump.

\- Mobile traffic now accounts for 19% of kottke.org's traffic and increased
by 25% over the past 30 days.

\- Referral traffic now accounts for 45% of kottke.org's traffic and increased
by 28% over the past 30 days.

\- I also removed the links to the tag pages (like this and this) from the
front page. I had a hunch that very few people were using those links compared
to the real estate they took up and the traffic numbers bear that
out...traffic to tag pages decreased only 3%.

